# An historic mantle



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds good anyways. Apparently it used to be in a generals house who was dishonorably discharged for something or other. Anyways, it's in a different house now, the one I posted the view overlooking the sound. 
Was painted with a satin alkyd enamel so went over it with Cabinet Coat. 



















I tried uploading a video I took of spraying it to my brand spanking new Facebook page but for some reason it didn't upload. I'm new at this biz FB thing. Just started it yesterdAy.
https://www.facebook.com/AmericanHomePainting


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno man, It might be old but after your paint job it looks a few weeks old. Nice job.

Pat


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice quality work. You are a master painter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking work! I'm not so sure I like it being built off the ground like that, but the job still looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks incredible, Damon.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks great.

Is it common to use cabinet coat in such situations?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Is it common to use cabinet coat in such situations?


Good question!
I chose to use it due to its great adhesion qualities over existing oil and lacquer finishes. I was happy with how it sprayed out. Thinned about 10% with hvlp. Sanded, wiped with de-glosser and sprayed. Waited next day to 2nd coat as shot it late the first day. Had a pretty smooth substrate to go over, so that helped!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great looking work! I'm not so sure I like it being built off the ground like that, but the job still looks great! :thumbsup:


Yeah, now the owners are thinking that since the rest of the house has been updated that this is the only "dated" piece left in the house. They may remove and put in some other kind of fireplace! But probably not for quite a while, if they could even make fit what they want. If anything may get a more efficient fire box. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Good question!
> I chose to use it due to its great adhesion qualities over existing oil and lacquer finishes. I was happy with how it sprayed out. Thinned about 10% with hvlp. Sanded, wiped with de-glosser and sprayed. Waited next day to 2nd coat as shot it late the first day. Had a pretty smooth substrate to go over, so that helped!


Damon,

Thanks for the info. Would you only use it as a spray finish, or have you brushed out Cabinet Coat?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It will brush out. It also looks good applied with a foam roller.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I did some sample boards with cabinet coat and breakthrough right out of the can. Th CC flowed better than the ppg. We also just did a bunch of cabinet coat brushed on trim casings on that same job as the sprayed mantle. It brushes out nice. Has a nice sheen, probably from the urethane in it. I think we would have gotten even better brush results if we put a little extender in it. We were going over previously brushed surfaces, so I wasn't concerned about making the brushed areas look sprayed.


----------

